# Weekly competition 2011-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' F' R' U2 R2 U' R U
*2. *U' F2 R2 F U2 R' U2 R
*3. *R2 F2 U' F' R' U R' U'
*4. *F' U2 F R' U2 F U' F' R' U'
*5. *R2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' R2 D' F D2 U R2 U L' D B' R' D2 B' U F2 U2
*2. *R' B2 D' B U' L' F2 L F2 L2 D B' U' B' D2 L' F'
*3. *B2 D' B2 R U' F2 D' L' D2 F2 L' D2 R' B' R' U2 B2 F
*4. *F' L2 B' F U2 L F U' L B U2 B D' L R U
*5. *R' B2 F' D' B2 D U2 L F D R2 U R2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' R B2 Uw L2 Rw' Uw2 B' F2 Uw' L' Fw F2 Uw Fw2 D2 U' R2 D2 B D' L2 R2 Fw2 U' F' L' R2 B F' R D' U2 L B2 Fw2 F R F' R2
*2. *D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw L2 R Fw2 F Rw Fw2 L' B2 Fw Uw F D Uw U Fw2 Uw F2 U' L' Rw' U L R2 U F D2 L2 Rw R B2 Fw Rw2 F' U2
*3. *R' F Uw' U2 L F2 U2 L' R' D L2 B' Rw' F2 Uw2 F D' L D' R' D Rw B Fw' U' F2 L B2 Fw L Rw R' U L Rw F2 R' D U2 L
*4. *F D R2 B' Uw' L' Rw' R2 B2 Fw Rw2 Fw' F L' Rw' R' D Fw2 Uw' B' Fw2 F Rw R' F2 Rw2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' D2 Uw2 U Rw U' L Rw2 Fw Rw
*5. *Fw' Uw' F' Rw U L Rw B2 Rw2 D2 L' B2 Rw' F D' Uw2 Fw2 F2 L U Rw' Fw2 D' L F U' L Uw2 L F2 Rw B' Uw2 U R U2 F' Rw2 F' Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 F' Dw Rw2 Fw L Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw' B F Lw B U Bw2 L' D Lw U B Fw U2 Bw Rw R' D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 L Lw' Fw' Lw2 B' Bw2 Lw Rw2 D U R U' Rw2 D2 Dw2 L D' U2 Lw D L B2 Bw2 Dw R B Fw' Lw U Fw
*2. *Uw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Uw U Rw2 F R2 Uw2 Lw R2 Fw U' Lw2 Bw F' R B R D Uw L2 Bw' Fw' F Lw2 F' Lw R U Rw' Dw' F2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 D Dw2 R B D Dw' Lw Uw2 Lw2 Dw Fw D F' R Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw2 Uw Lw' Uw' Bw' U2
*3. *Dw Uw2 U' Bw D' Dw' B2 F2 Lw' D Fw Lw' Rw' R2 U Lw' R' Uw U' Rw B Bw U B2 Lw2 B' F' D F2 Dw' Bw' L2 Uw L2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 Rw D2 F D2 U2 Lw B2 Bw2 D U Lw R2 Bw Uw' R D2 Dw Uw' U2 B2 R Bw' Dw
*4. *Bw R' Dw2 Lw Bw' L' B' U' B' D2 L F' L B2 Uw Lw' D2 L' D Dw' U2 R' Dw R2 D Bw' L' U2 B' Bw' Fw' F' Uw Bw2 L R Bw2 Lw D' Bw2 F2 L F' D2 Uw Rw Bw R' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 U L' Lw2 Rw2 D R' Bw L2 R'
*5. *R2 B2 F' D2 U2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L R2 B Dw L' Lw Rw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw' D Uw2 B2 Rw Dw R2 D' Dw Uw U' B2 Dw Bw' L B2 F D2 B Fw2 Dw2 Uw Rw R' B2 F2 L2 Lw' Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw D F' Lw Bw' Fw2 Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 2R 2F2 2L2 2U' F2 3R B' 2B' 3R F2 3U 2R 2D B2 3U2 L 3R2 R2 2B' 2D2 B L2 3R2 R' 2U' B' R2 D 2D' 3R 2R B' 2B 3F' 2F2 F' 2D L2 2L R2 2B 2L2 R' 2U U 2F F2 3U U 2L' 2R B' L 2B F2 2R' F 3R 2F 2D L' 2L 2R 2B' D2 3U2 F2 D 2B2 D L 2F' L U B' 3U 2L 2B 2U
*2. *2F D2 2B' 2R F 2D' 2U 2R2 F 3U2 2U2 2B 2D 2F2 3U' 2R 3U' 2B' 3F 2F2 2L' 3R D L' U 2F2 3U' 2U' U F2 U' B2 2B2 2R2 B' 2B 2F F' L' B' 2B2 2F' D U 2F L B2 2F2 2D 3F2 2D' B' 2B' D' 2D' 3U2 R2 3F 2R2 D 2D 2B F 2D 2U2 B2 F2 2D L' 3F' 2F' L 2R 2F' 3R R' 2B2 F 2U2 2B2
*3. *L' 3R' U 2R' 3F 2F U2 B D 2D2 2U 3F' D2 L' D2 U2 F2 2U2 2B' R2 3F' L 2L 2B2 D 2U F2 3R' R 2U2 U2 3R2 F D2 2D 2U' 3R2 U2 R2 F' 3R R B F' 3R' 2R' 2U B' L2 2L' 3F2 L 3R2 3F' 2F D U2 2L' B L' 3U' U 2F' F2 R' B' 2R 3U U B2 2L2 R2 3U' 2U' 2B2 2D' 3U' 2B2 D2 2R2
*4. *2D F2 U2 2F 2L 2B2 3U 2B2 2D2 3F2 L 2B' D 2D' 3U2 2U2 F L 3U U 2F F 2U L 2B' 2D 3U' 2U' 2R 3U' 2R' 2U B 2L' 3R' 2R2 B' 2D' 2R' 3F 3U' L2 2D2 R' 2D2 2R' D' 2B' U' R 2U' U' 3R D2 2U 2R' 2F' 2U 2L 2U2 3F 2F 3U 2U2 F' 2D2 L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 2B F2 R F' 2U U R 2D2 L2 3U'
*5. *D 2F2 L2 3F' 3R D 2D' 2L 2U 2B' 3U U2 2F' 2L2 2R' 3F' 3U' U 3R 3F L2 2L' R 3F' 2F' 2L2 2R2 B2 2U2 3F' L 2D2 F 3U' 2F 2R R' 3F' F2 U2 2L2 2R' 2U' 2B' 3F' 2D' 2B2 2F F' 2L B' D' F2 2L2 R2 2D' U' F' 2U' 2R' 3U' F' 2U 3F U2 L' 2L2 2R2 R' 2B' R' F2 3R' R 2B' 2L' B' 3R R2 3F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 2U 2R B 2D' 3F' 2D2 2B 3F2 F 3R2 D 3F2 D 2U' U' B 3U2 2U2 2F2 L B 2L2 3U 3R' 2U' 2R2 3D2 2R' 3F 3D' B' 2U2 U' 2R D2 3D2 U 3L U' 2F2 3U R2 3F2 3U' L' 3L2 D 2D' 3U' 3R2 R2 2D' 3U' 2F2 L 3F' 2D2 3D2 3B' 2F' 3L' R2 B 3L2 B2 3F2 D2 2R2 F2 3D2 3L 2F2 D2 3D2 3B' D' 2B 2L' 3F2 3R 2B 2F 2U R2 3U 3R2 2U' 2L F' U' 2R' 2D2 2F 3L' 3F2 3R 3B2 3D2 3F'
*2. *F2 L2 D 2U L' 3D' F 2L' 3R2 B2 2F 3L2 3U' L2 3F 2D 2F2 2D2 U 2L 2U2 3R 3D 2L2 F' 2L' 3R2 U B2 D' 3D2 F 2L' 2R 2B2 3D' 3U' 2U' 3R 2B' 2L' F' L' R 2D2 2B2 2D' B2 F 3D2 3U2 2F 2R' 2U U2 R' 3U2 3B' 2F2 D2 3D' 3B2 F2 3L' B2 3F D2 2D 3D' 2U2 B 2L' 2U' U 2B2 U2 2B' 3B2 F' 3D2 R' D2 2L2 2B' 2F' 2U' U 3F 3L2 2U2 B 3B F' 3U 3L 3D' 2B 3U R2 D'
*3. *D' B F2 3D' B' 3U2 3R 2R' R2 2B' L2 F' 2U' F2 2L' B2 3B' F U2 3B F' 2R2 3U2 L2 3D' 3F L 3R2 2B2 3F 3R' R' 3U' 2L 3F2 D2 3U' 2U' 2B2 F' 2D' R 2B' 3R' 3F' 2R' R2 3B 2F' 3L2 R' 2F' F 2R' 2U B2 3B' 2F2 3L2 3D 3L 3D B' 2U2 2B F' 2R' 2U' 2L 2R2 2D' 3D L 3D 3U U R2 3D2 R' U2 3F2 L 2L 2R2 3D2 2B L2 D 3R' 2B' L' 3L2 3B 2L2 3U2 3B 3L' 2B' 3L' R'
*4. *R 2D' 3B' 2D2 U B' F 3U 2L 3R2 3B' 2F 2U' F 2U R2 F2 R2 2F 3R 2B2 L2 R2 2U U2 L' 3L 2F' 3L 3B 3D2 3U2 L2 2R2 D' 2D2 3D2 2U' 3B2 F' 3D' 2F' 3L R' D' 2L' 3L' 2F 3R' B' 3L 2U' 2B2 3U' U2 2R' R 2U B2 3R2 D 2D 3U' 2R' R2 2B 3F' R 2U' 3L2 3R' F' D' 2D' 3D 3U U 2R' D 3U B 3L2 2D' R' U 3R2 2B2 F 2R2 F2 3U2 2U2 3B' F' D2 3B2 F2 2U2 L' F2
*5. *B' 2L' 3L2 2B 2F2 2R' 3B' L' F 2R' R' 2B2 F' 2D 3D' 2R2 2U2 2R 3U2 2F2 3U2 F2 3R2 3B 3U' 2U' F 3L2 B 3R U' L2 B2 3R' 3U 3R' 3B' 2F2 2D' 3U 2U 2L2 3U' 2R2 2U2 3B L' 2F D' 3R U2 2L 2F' 3R2 3B2 2L' U B2 3D' 3R2 R' B 3F' 2F2 2L D R2 2D2 3U' 3L' 2R2 B' 2B 3F 3D' U B 3U' U' B2 3L 2D' 2U 3F2 F' 3R' 3U 2B 2L2 B' F2 3D' 3U2 B 3L 3R' 2R' 3B' 2D 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R
*2. *F R U2 R2 F2 U' R' U2
*3. *U2 F' U2 R U' R U R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L B U' L R' D2 F R' D2 F' L' B L2 U' B2 U F2
*2. *L B' L' F2 R F R2 F' L2 U B' R2 D2 R' D L2 R' F2
*3. *F L' B' D2 L' D2 L' R' F U2 L D F' R2 B' U2 R2 U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 L2 Rw2 B' L' R' B Fw F2 R' B Fw F2 Uw2 L2 B2 Uw' U' Rw2 R Uw2 B' U2 B Fw' F' L' D' Fw R Uw Rw2 B2 Fw L U F D2 Uw
*2. *Uw B' Uw' L Rw' D' Fw2 F Uw U2 B2 L' Rw R' Fw' Uw Fw' L' Rw B' R D' Uw' U Rw' F' Rw2 Fw' U L2 Rw' F2 U' L' Fw' D2 L D' Rw2 Fw'
*3. *D2 L F Rw2 D2 B' Rw' Fw' F R' D' U' F U B F2 D B' Uw B' Fw' R2 U R2 Uw' Rw' U Fw2 F2 U Rw U2 B R' F D' B2 Fw' R' Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Bw F2 L2 U2 B' Dw' L' R Bw2 Rw Dw' Uw U Bw F' Lw2 R Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 B Fw F' L R' D Dw2 U' Bw2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 F L' B' Fw' D' B' Bw2 Lw Uw2 L' B D' Bw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 B2 Bw Fw' Lw' Bw2
*2. *U' F' Dw L D Dw' Uw Fw2 Dw2 R Bw' R B Bw2 D2 Bw' F2 R' D2 Bw Rw U R2 Dw' Uw2 Rw Bw' Rw2 B' L2 Lw R Fw Rw' B Bw' Dw' U' Rw2 D Uw' Fw D2 U Rw2 R' Dw Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 Lw' Fw D2 Rw2 D U R Dw
*3. *D' F Uw B' L' Bw' Dw' Lw Rw' R' D2 F2 Uw L2 Bw' L Lw Fw' U' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 B Lw2 Bw2 D R Bw2 Lw2 D2 L2 Lw2 B' L2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F Dw Bw2 Uw F' L Rw R B F L' Uw2 F' R' D B' Lw2 Dw Uw' Bw2 Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' 2U2 U2 F2 3U2 3F' 2F2 2R B 3F' 2D 2U U B 2F2 2D 2U2 B2 D 2D' B2 2D 2U2 R' F D2 2D' B' 2B' 3F' 3R 2D2 3U2 F' 2U2 L' D 2U' U' B' 2B2 3R' U' 3R2 B2 F' 3U' 2U' L2 2D B' 2L 3R2 R2 2U 3F' F' 2U2 2B' 3U2 2R2 R' 2U L 3R 2D2 2U' U' 3F' 3R2 2D 3R' 2F2 D2 2U' R2 F 2L2 B 2F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 2R F D' L 3U U' 2R2 2F 2L2 3L' 3R' 3D2 3L 2R2 D' 3D' 2L' D 3D2 3U B2 2B 3D2 3U U2 2B2 2D2 3R' 2R' 3U2 2L2 3R B2 F2 3D 3U 3F2 L 2L B2 2B2 D' 3U' 2F R' 3U' 3F 3D 2U2 U2 2R U2 L2 3L2 2F' L2 3L 2D' 3R' 2U2 2B2 U2 2R' 2B 3B 3R 2F U' R 2F2 F' L 2L' 3R 2D' 2R 3B2 2L' 3B' 2L' 3B 3D R 2B' 2U' 3F U' F 3L 2U2 2F2 3D2 L' 2L2 3L2 B 2F2 2D 3F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 R2 B' F L2 D B2 U F2 L2 F D R2 F' L D' U'
*2. *F2 D' F2 D' F U2 L2 B' U2 L' F' R D' U' F U' F2 R
*3. *U L2 U2 B F2 L F' L' D R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R B L F
*4. *L2 D' U' F2 R F' R F2 R' B L B2 D R2 U' B' L R2
*5. *D' R' U B L R2 B U' R' U' L2 B' F2 R' F' L' U'
*6. *F L' B2 D2 B2 L' F' D L R2 U' B U2 R D L' F U2
*7. *B' U' L' D' L' U L' D' B2 L' D' B F U2 R2 D' F' U2
*8. *L2 F L D' L B2 F R' D2 L R B' L2 F' L' D L U
*9. *B R D B2 F' D' F2 D' U' R F L F' D' B' L'
*10. *L2 U' L B' D2 L' B2 R2 D U R' B2 R' B R2 F' D' U2
*11. *F2 R' B U2 L' B2 F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 R' U B2 F
*12. *R' U2 F U' F2 D2 L R U' F R2 D2 R B D2 F' U2
*13. *D' U2 L2 B2 U' L' R2 D2 U' L' B F' R2 D L2 D2 U'
*14. *D' R U' L2 R' D B L2 D B2 R' D2 F' D' F' R2 F2
*15. *R F' D U2 B F L' D2 F D2 L2 D' B F L F2 L2
*16. *R F2 R' U' L F' L B' D2 F D2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 F' D
*17. *L U' F' D2 R' F' L2 R F2 D' B' L R2 D' L F' L2 B'
*18. *F' R B' U2 B' R B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 L U R F2 U'
*19. *D2 U B' D U' F R' B' F2 R' U L2 B L' B L R2 F'
*20. *D F R2 D' L B2 D F D F2 R2 F' D2 B D' B' D' U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' F2 R' U2 R2 F L2 U B F' D U' F2 D2 L F2 R'
*2. *L U R F' R' D' R F L D U' F D R D R2 B2 L2
*3. *R' B2 D2 R' U' B U F2 R' D L2 D' U' R F U2 L F'
*4. *U' R B2 R' F2 D2 L' R2 F2 R U F L' U' R B' U2
*5. *B D2 U B R' F2 U L' D' F U2 B2 R2 D R2 F' L R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R' U R2 B' U' R2 D' F L' B' U' B2 L R2 D' U' B
*2. *B' L R2 D2 B' U2 L F U2 B2 L' D U' B F' U' B L2
*3. *D F' D2 B U B R D L' R2 B2 U' F' D L F' D U'
*4. *F L D' R D F2 U2 F' D' F' R F L U2 F L F' U
*5. *F' D R' D' F U L' R2 F' U R B' U' B F' U' F2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B U L' B U R2 F L' F D2 L D' B2 L2 B2 D' U'
*2. *U F' U B D L' R2 D2 U' F R' F2 R B D2 B2 F R
*3. *L2 B2 U L' F' R' F D2 B' F2 R' U' F2 R' B' D' B
*4. *L' D2 L' B' L' U2 B D F U B' U' L F D R' B2 D2
*5. *U2 L' B2 F D2 U R2 U2 R' F2 D' R2 D B L' F L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L B2 F2 L D' F2 D B' F' L2 D2 U' F' D2 L D2 R2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R' F2 R F' R2 F' U'
*3. *F2 U L D2 F D F2 R' D U' B2 U' B' L' F D' F2 L
*4. *Rw' Fw F' L Rw2 R' Fw2 L Rw2 U B2 L2 D' L2 Rw' Fw' F' Rw' B' Rw2 Uw' L Rw B F2 U B Fw2 L Rw' F2 L B' U2 Fw Uw' R2 Uw' B U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F U' F R2 F R
*3. *D2 U L D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U F' L2 U' L2 U'
*4. *F' D' R B' F Uw R' D' Rw2 Fw' L Rw' F L' Uw R Uw Rw' Uw2 U' B Fw F' Rw2 R' B' D' Fw Rw' D2 L Rw U2 L2 F R Uw' U2 Rw U
*5. *D' Dw2 U L R2 Dw2 Fw2 L B2 D2 U2 B2 Bw' Dw Uw L2 Uw2 B2 D' F' L2 Lw2 B' Fw' D' F2 Lw2 F L' Bw' Fw' D' B2 Fw' L' Fw2 D2 Uw' B2 D2 Lw Uw2 U' Bw' Uw' Fw Uw R F2 Lw' F U L2 Rw' D2 L U' L' Lw R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B U R B R' L U r' b u
*2. *R' L U' B' R L B' U' b u'
*3. *U L' R U' L' U' L l r' b'
*4. *U L R' L' U' B' L B l' r' u'
*5. *R' U B' R' U' B L' B l' r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) (0,-3) (-4,2) (0,1) (0,3) (1,3) (5,5) (-5,0) (3,0) (6,1) (0,4) (0,2) (6,2) (0,2) (3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,0)
*2. *(-5,-4) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,0) (-1,3) (-4,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (0,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,4) (-5,2) (-3,4) (-5,0) (-3,2) (3,2)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,4) (6,3) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (4,3) (4,5) (6,0) (6,0) (4,0) (-2,1) (0,3) (-4,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,0)
*4. *(4,-4) (6,0) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (5,4) (-4,3) (-1,0) (-2,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (4,5) (-4,3) (-2,5) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-4) (0,-3) (1,3) (6,3) (3,5) (1,4) (-1,3) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-1,1) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,4) (-4,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R' B' L' F R L B' L' R L' B' F R F' B' R B' R' F B' F L' F' L
*2. *L' R' F R' B F R' L R' L F B R L R' B' L' B F R' F' L F L B
*3. *L R' L' B' F' B F B F' L' R F R B' F R' F B' F' R' B R' B' L' R
*4. *L' B' R L' R' B' L R B L' F' R F L' R F L' R L' F R' B F' L' B
*5. *F' L' F' L R' B' L' R' L F L B' L' F L F L F' B L' F R' F' R B'


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.62, 5.26, 4.54, 5.08, 4.33 = *4.65*
Comment: Could have been better; a few instances of nervous lockups or failures to keep steady.
*3x3:* 14.27, 14.37, 14.19, 17.03, 15.54 = *14.73*
Comment: Awesome, sub-15!  This is part of a PB avg100 
*4x4:* 1:19.46, 1:15.65, 1:13.80, 1:16.42, 1:08.14 = *1:15.29*
Comment: Bad, but I didn't expect to do well because I don't have a good 4x4.
*5x5:* 2:01.79, 2:07.01, 1:46.52, 2:08.87, 2:05.94 = *2:04.91*
Comment: Hopefully the worst 5x5 solves I ever see for the rest of my life (except for #3 of course). Horrible. The fact that solve #3 was completely non-lucky in every way shows just how horrible this average was.
*6x6:* 4:37.65, 4:39.51, 4:34.47, 5:00.40, 4:25.10 = *4:37.21*
Comment: Consistently bad, but whatever; I haven't done any real big cube practice for over a week.
*7x7:* 7:30.98, 7:30.24, 7:34.43, 7:14.68, 7:21.76 = *7:27.66* 
Comment: Not as good as last week, but very consistent. And like I said above, I haven't done real big cube practice since last weekly comp.
*2x2 BLD:* 46.24, 38.97, DNF(43.97) = *38.97*
Comment: Good for me. Done with Old Pochmann as always. The last one had two twisted corners due to me memorizing the wrong letter.
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(2:27.53), 1:52.32, DNF(2:02.75) = *1:52.32*
Comment: Very happy, first ever sub-2 success . The first DNF was because I messed up a single R move during a setup. The third solve had two twisted edges due to one wrongly memorized letter.
*3x3 OH:* 43.39, 48.05, 38.22, 44.26, 39.39 = *42.35*
Comment: Okay for me I guess; I never practice OH.
*3x3 MTS:* 1:11.49, 1:01.54, 1:10.18, 1:06.09, 1:00.81 = *1:05.94*
Comment: Could have been better; recognition just seemed really lacking. Done with LBL + 4LLL as always.
*3x3 FMC:* *35 moves*


Spoiler



R2 D' B' F2 U R U F' U D' L B2 L' D' B' D' B2 D' B2 D' L' B L B2 L' B' L B2 L' B' L B' L' B L

2x2x3: R2 D' B' F2 U R U F' U (9, 9)
Finish F2L: D' L B2 L' D' B' D' B2 D' B2 D' (11, 20)
2GLL: L' B L B2 L' B' L B2 L' B' L B' L' B L (15, 35)

lol


*2-4 Relay:* *1:45.76*
Comment: Bad.
*2-5 Relay:* *4:06.97*
Comment: I'm really angry at myself for this. I scramble the 5x5 last, and then I forgot I was doing a relay, and just start inspecting 5x5 like I'm doing a normal 5x5 solve. I then proceed to do a terrible 5x5 solve because I can't focus well because of getting really nervous mid-solve when I realized that I was supposed to be doing a relay. Then of course the other three cubes turned out terrible as well. I thought I vowed last week to never do a sup-4 2-5 relay again...
*Megaminx:* 2:17.11, 2:24.83, 2:02.58, 2:00.62, 2:10.22 = *2:09.97*
Comment: Decent for me, considering that I never practice Megaminx.
*Square-1:* 48.93, 47.43, 28.06, 56.64, 39.50 = *45.29*
Comment: Could have been better. That third scramble was lol though.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.97, 3.85, 3.33, 3.83, 3.67= 3.61
*3x3:* 11.43, 13.12, 13.08, 13.73, 14.07= 13.31
*4x4:* 57.84, 1:04.92, 58.88, 57.95, 1:04.32= 59.38
*5x5: * 2:46.93, 3:27.40, 2:32.95, 2:41.78, 3:03.56= 2:50.65
*2+3+4:* 1:21.82
*2+3+4+5:* 3:39.92
*Magic:* 1.38, 1.45, 1.68, 1.63, 1.50= 1.51
*MTS:* 1:05.5, 57.64, 1:09.79, 1:00.13, 1:27.46= 1:05.46
*OH:* 25.65, 47.24, 28.19, 38.79, 36.98 = 35.56
*Pyraminx:* 8.20, 9.07, 7.91, 11.56, 7.56 = 8.14
*Megaminx:* 1:54.98, 2:03.97, 2:01.88, 2:17.45, 1:52.84= 2:00.28
*Square-1:* 31.80, (22.44), 32.51, (47.09), 35.43
*Skewb:* 17.61, 18.49, 12.15, 21.65, 20.87 = 18.73
*3x3 BLD: * DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF 
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 57.23= 57.23
*Feet: * 2:54.53, 2:56.29, 2:43.59, 3:14.59, 2:46.26 = 2:57.64


----------



## tx789 (Apr 23, 2011)

2x2 
3x3 (25.68) (43.25) 28.98 38.44 35.34=34.25 meh
4x4
5x5
pyra (16.47) 11.92 (11.36) 12.02 14.88= 12.94 okay but I just lubed it and now it's fast fast
mega
3x3 oh


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 23, 2011)

2x2: (3.46), 4.65, 4.89, 4.56, (5.57) = 4.70 Last solve was LBL

3x3 OH: (1:12), 1:19, 1:13, (DNF), 1:19 = 1:17 First ever attempt at OH 

Magic: 2.43, 2.72, (2.19), (2.84), 2.31


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 23, 2011)

2x2x2: 8.00, 9.06, 6.90, DNF(17.16), 7.34 = 8.13 avg5
3x3x3: 19.70, 18.75, 24.30, 16.23, 19.48 = 19.31 avg5
4x4x4: 1:21.05, 1:32.08+, 1:36.29, 1:20.50, 1:27.32 = 1:26.81 avg5
5x5x5: 2:47.73, 3:13.38, 2:42.92, 2:43.38, 3:03.56 = 2:51.56 avg5
3x3x3 OH: 1:21.05, 1:32.08+, 1:36.29, 1:20.50, 1:27.32 = 47.36 avg5
FMC: 70



Spoiler



F B2 R' B R 
z' u' R U R' u L U' L' y U2 R U R'
U R' U' R U' R' U' R
y' U' L' U' L y U R' U' R
U' R U' R' y U L' U L 
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
U' R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U'


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 23, 2011)

6x6x6: 3:41.66, 3:38.30, 3:44.07, 3:40.01, 3:44.87

5x5x5: 2:08.13, 2:09.33, 2:02.92, 2:03.42, 2:01.42


----------



## janelle (Apr 23, 2011)

*2x2x2*
6.81, (7.77), 6.65, (5.57), 6.04
Average of 5: *6.50
*
*3x3x3*
20.01, 18.56, (20.08), (17.42), 19.05
Average of 5: *19.21*

*4x4x4*
1:27.13[OP], (1:19.33[P]), (1:32.59[O]), 1:26.15[O], 1:25.74[OP]
Average of 5: *1:26.34*

*3x3x3 OH*
29.80, (28.04), 31.68, (33.01), 32.43
Average of 5: *31.30*
*
234 Relay
2:16.04*

*Magic*
(1.38), 1.44, (2.48), 1.63, 1.52
Average of 5: *1.53*


----------



## Henrik (Apr 23, 2011)

Henrik

Feet: 43.92, (42.42), 52.24, (58.08), 55.49 => 50.55 sec
Something went wrong.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 23, 2011)

Erm, I think you might have calculated your OH average wrong, masteranders1.
*3x3x3*
18.31, 18.59, (15.15), (21.30), 19.28 => 18.73
_ Quite a good average for me. I felt quite inconsistent, but meh. The 15.15 was non-lucky, and the 21.30 was me trying out non-matching blocks just for fun. _

*3x3x3 OH*
1:01.06, (53.15), 1:02.15, (1:08.96), 58.81 => 1:00.67
_ Second try at one handed Roux._

*Match the scramble*

*Fewest moves-52 HTM*


Spoiler



R2 F E' U' R2 D U B' R' B R2 D' R' B' L B' L' B2 L B' L' f R' B R B' D B D' U' L U2 R' U2 L' U2 R U' L B2 L' B2 L U' L' B' L B r B L2
_Hehe, i just did random blockbuilding in hopes of getting somewhere_


----------



## janelle (Apr 23, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Erm, I think you might have calculated your OH average wrong, masteranders1.


 
I think he just copied and pasted the wrong times. His OH times are the same as his 4x4 times.



masteranders1 said:


> 4x4x4: *1:21.05, 1:32.08+, 1:36.29, 1:20.50, 1:27.32* = 1:26.81 avg5
> 3x3x3 OH: *1:21.05, 1:32.08+, 1:36.29, 1:20.50, 1:27.32 *= 47.36 avg5


----------



## Norbi (Apr 23, 2011)

*3x3:* 21.81, 15.48, 21.25, 18.52, 18.76 ==> *19.51*
*3x3 bld:* 2:27.73, DNF, 2:22.53 ==> *2:22.53*
*2x2:* 7.52, 7.70, 7.83, 6.94, DNF ==> *7.68*
*3x3 oh: * 52.48, (39.95), 1:04.27, 40.11, 57.64 ==> *50.08*


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 23, 2011)

*2x2*: 4.41, (6.77), (6.24), 4.52, (4.23) = *5.06*

*3x3*: (13.62), (10.34), 11.22, 10.64, 12.98 = *11.61*
Bad

*3x3 BLD*: DNF(52.17), 51.46, DNF(56.41) = *51.46*
Could've been much better. I had a tiring day so it was kinda hard to recall

*3x3 OH*: 19.74, (19.48), (25.27), 18.05, 24.34 = *21.19*
............

*4x4 BLD*: DNF (6:19.72), DNF (5:49.93), 6:36.72(2:54.60) = *6:36.72*
It could've been faster. Had some errors in edge memo and I had to go back to fix it.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 9.42, 15.69, 8.41, 14.21, 8.11= *10.68*

*3x3:* 22.37, 21.53, 22.14, 24.14, 22.62= *22.37*

*4x4:* 1:54.82, 2:25.52, 2:32.47, 2:42.85, 2:11.52= *2:23.17*

*5x5:* 03:12.23, 03:47.46, 3:47.09, 3:29.51, 3:55.42= *3:41.35* (I've been practicing since last time)

*3X3BLD:* 

*3x3OH:* 1:34.39, 1:10.78, 1:19.46, 1:15.81, 1:03.08= *1:15.35*

*3x3Feet:*

*2-4Relay: *

*2-5Relay: *

*clock:*

*Square-1:*


----------



## amanda (Apr 23, 2011)

*2x2: * 8.59, 13.58, 10.05, *DNF*, 12.53 = 11.26
*3x3: * 19.68, 18.46, 29.41 (epic fail on f2L had a mind blank), 21.77, 19.33 = 21.73


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 23, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 34.86, 31.52, 51.23 = *31.52* ok
*3x3BLD:* 1:56.50 [ 44], 1:59.88 [ 50], 1:27.16 [ 37] = *1:27.16* 
nice with all three ok and sub-2. 50 secs exec on the third is also good for me.
*4x4BLD:* 8:08.08 [ 4:12], DNF [8:31.17, 4:25], 6:51.64 [ 3:25] = *6:51.64*
Second was bad. Sub-7 is good.
*5x5BLD:* 17:00 [ 9:45], DNF [17:10, 9:25], DNF [17:55, 9:30] = *17:00*
Just forgot to do one comm on the second, so close. Third was bad.

Edit1
*6x6BLD:* 38:56 [ 20:18] = *38:56* A little slow but *NICE*.
Doing minus-obliques I did two comms faulty (layer for plus-o) but realized that and 
could retrack that and do the right thing. .
Edit1.5: I have to modify that. Last week was almost 3 minutes faster but a DNF.
Checking I realize that this is PB for 6x6 so I ought not to say that is was slow 

Edit2
*7x7BLD:* 1:08:01 [ 36:47] = *1:08:01* HO HO HO 
I went painfully slow and it paid off.

For the first time I have made all BLD events in the same comp !!!
(If I don't fail at Multi)

Edit3:
*Multi: 5/9 = 1* in 56:56 (38:55)
Bad attempt. Intended to do 8 but scrambled 9 (I happened to have 9 on the table ).
Then I was distracted while solving the first and lost track of it. Skipped it and went
a little too fast and slipped a cube when it locked up and while I did not actually drop 
it I lost orientation. Then when I got stuck on a corner memo I was not motivated to fry the
brain to remember those corners and skipped that one too. Then another was simply wrong,
a 3-cycle corners. Still I did not DNF so I managed to do all bld events successfully .


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 23, 2011)

Don’t I hate how when I am depressed I do really well? YES! Note: most of these are pretty good for me.

*2x2: 3.59 = * (2.36), 4.62, 2.68, 3.46, (4.65)
Comment: the 4s were LBL, the 3 was ortega, and the 2s were CLL I should learn them by now
*3x3: 11.79 =* (13.71), 12.73, 12.21, 10.42, (10.29)
*4x4: 58.27 =* (1:08.70), 58.41, 57.97, (52.06), 58.44
Wow sub-1 average
*5x5: 2:44.66 =* 2:44.63, (2:46.97), 2:45.58, (2:41.28), 2:43.78	
*6x6: 6:32.48 =* 6:35.40, 6:31.12, (6:28.35),  (6:35.82), 6:30.91
*7x7: 9:17.37 = * (9:24.24), 9:17.41, 9:13.28, 9:21.42, (9:11.88)
Comment: why is it that I take 4x4x4 - 7x7x7 sooo relaxed

*2x2 BLD:* 15.12+, *12.26*, DNF(13.78)
comment: Last has no explanation
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(2:20.08), *2:19.18*, DNF(2:05.94)
comment: Both DNFs had wrong undid setup moves
*4x4 BLD:* DNF(38:16.49), *DNF(35:28.11)*, DNF(36:92.48)
Comment: Tried everything still no success  1st: Had 4 edges messed up. 2nd: had 8 bad centers, 3rd: set up move was done wrong
*5x5 BLD:* DNF(21:26.11), *DNF(16:28.42)*, DNF(17:43.71)
Comment:Tried only edges + corners (no centers) 1st: a lot went wrong, 2nd: 4 flipped edges + 2 flipped wing edges, 3rd: edges were correct!!!!!! + corners, I will want to get a few successes before I start adding centers
*6x6 BLD: DNF(34:48.29)*
Commen: Tried only edges + corners forgot to do parity on inner slice and 4 outer edges were wrong.
*7x7 BLD: DNF(25:37.91)*
CommentOP and couldn’t find the piece 
*3x3 Multi BLD: 3/4 = 2* points in *23:18.75*
Comment: Again!?! I dropped the last one and had it turned wrong when I picked it up

*3x3 OH: 26.53 =* 26.82, 26.57, (22.92),  (27.05), 26.21
Comment: no practice but throught the week I praccticed 6x6x6 OH 
*3x3 WF: 3:11.13 =* (2:38.17), 2:34.26, 3:29.84, 3:31.29, (3:25.38)
Comment: Is it a good idea to put tiles on a foot cube?
*3x3 MTS: 50.20 =* (45.80),  (1:02.35), 52.49, 50.12, 47.98
Comment: yay for sub-50s 
*3x3 FMC: 32*


Spoiler



Scramble: L B2 F2 L D' F2 D B' F' L2 D2 U' F' D2 L D2 R2 U
Solution: U F’ U’ F U’ D’ F’ D’ F B2 D L D L’ D2 L2 D2 L’ D’ L2 B D’ B’ L’ F2 R F R’ D F D L

2x2x2: U F’ U’ F U’ (5/32
2x2x3: D’ F’ D’ F B2 (10/32)
Add pre-move: L (11/32)
+1x2x3: D L D L’ D2 L2 D2 L’ D’ L (21/32)
OLL: L B D’ B’ L’ F2 R F R’ D F (32/32)
PLL skip
ALF: D (33/32)
Cancelations: +1x2x3 – OLL: L + L = L2 = 33 - 1 = 32 (32/32)


Comment: 2nd to PB

*
2-4: 1:19.84
2-5: 4:00.89
Magic: 1.35 =* 1.38, (DNS), 1.35, 1.32, (1.28)
*Master magic: 4.04 =* (4.15), 4.13, 3.97, 4.01, (3.89)
*Clock: 13.17 =* 14.34, 12.82, 12.34, (DNS), (9.78)
Comment: "sub-15 on clock is as easy as sub-1 on 3x3x3" never thought that this was true 
*Megaminx: 1:27.42 = * (1:22.52), (1:34.16), 1:28.62, 1:25.48, 1:28.15
*Pyraminx: 6.33 =* (5.20),  (8.46), 6.68, 6.40, 5.93
*Sq-1: 42.03 =* 40.58, 41.28, (38.26),  (49.12), 44.23
Comment: like all pretty good, but better than expected
*Skewb: 12.83 =* (10.83),  (15.09), 11.90, 12.15, 14.45


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 24, 2011)

*2x2-* 4.94, 4.39, 5.24, 4.15, 4.49 *AVG= 4.60*
*3x3*- 12.32, 13.08, 14.85, 8.97, 12.63* AVG=12.68*
*4x4-* 54.34, 44.63, 56.91, 47.24, 45.99* AVG= 49.19*
*5x5-* 1:40.30, 1:36.02, 1:32.89, 1:36.24, 1:37.75 *AVG= 1:36.67*
*Pyraminx-* 4.26, 7.07, 4.83, 4.54, 6.84 *AVG= 5.41*


----------



## nccube (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a comp nexy weekend, so I have to practice.

*2x2:* 2.65, 7.33, 3.02, 2.90, 2.75 = *2.89*
*3x3:* 11.13, 11.88, 11.71, 10.05, 12.40 = *11.57*
*OH:* 23.05, 24.63, 21.88, 20.75, 27.65 = *23.19*
*2x2BLD:* DNF(19.77), DNF(16.25), 37.46+ = *37,46*
*Clock:* 14.33, 13.15, 13.75, 12.13, 10.61 = *13.01*
*Pyraminx:* 12.55, 8.13, 7.03, 6.68, 8.19 = *7.78*
*6x6:* 3:36.58, 4:03.66, 4:03.44, 4:09.30, 3:47.68 = *3:58.26*


----------



## Kian (Apr 25, 2011)

4x4x4- 1:05.89, 59.04, 1:09.49, 1:00.73, 1:20.09
3x3x3- 14.85, 15.87, 16.34, 14.62, 17.04
3x3x3 OH- 24.38, 23.95, 26.50, 22.16, 24.35
2x2x2- 5.25, 6.40, 4.75, 5.91, 4.85
Pyraminx- 12.54, 10.39, 11.33, 12.75, 15.95
2-4 Relay- 1:24.38
5x5x5- 2:13.03, 1:40.20, 1:59.26, 1:58.75, 2:09.74
2-5 Relay- 3:26.50
3x3x3 BLD- DNF, 2:55.24, DNF
Clock- 22.20, 23.52, 28.21, 18.05, 18.25
MultiBLD-


----------



## dimwmuni (Apr 25, 2011)

2x2x2 (2.09), (12.15), 5.76, 4.23, 9.53 = 6.51
3x3x3 15.10, (17.15), (14.52), 16.27, 15.35 = 15.57
4x4x4 1:12.56, 1:06.91, (1:17.51), (1:02.05), 1:11.26 = 1:10.24
5x5x5 2:08.73, 2:14.25, (2:58.42), (2:02.87), 2:12.69 = 2:11.89
6x6x6 4:27.00, (5:10.80), 4:25.50, 4:22.58, (4:11.84) = 4:25.03
2x2x2 BLD 1:05.96, DNF(1:16.80), 1:27.38 = 1:05.96
3x3x3 BLD 3:57.11, DNF(3:38,34), DNF(3:32.06) = 3:57.11 
Two DNF’s were very close
3x3x3 OH 33.88, (35.72), (28.47), 34.61, 32.28 = 33.59
2-4 relay 1:54.00
2-5 relay 3:51.37
Magic 2.53, 2.96, DNF(2.41), 2.06, 1.77 = 2.52
Megaminx (1:21.02), 1:17.12, 1:19.51, 1:17.13, (1:10.71) = 1:17.92
Pyraminx 13.47, 14.61, 17.88, (4.91), (19.61) = 15.32
Square-1 51.48, (DNF), (40.99), 1:00.49, 45.53 = 52.50


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 25, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.41, (12.73), 7.91, 11.53, (7.40) ==>> 9.28 
*3x3:* (23.03), 29.04, 23.59, (31.09), 25.08 ==>> 25.90
*4x4:* 2:34.97, 2:29.50, (2:02.87), 2:07.64, (2:37.36) ==>>> 2:24.04
*5x5:* 4:05.95, (4:57.66), 4:06.69, 3:48.64, (3:41.83) ==>> 4:00.42
*7x7:* 9:38.39, 9:09.93, (9:00.10), 9:12.96, (9:39.71) ==>> 9:20.43
*2-4 Relay:* 2:36.58
*2-5 Relay: * 6:27.28


----------



## Tentacius (Apr 25, 2011)

*3x3* Average: 12.32
(14.81), 12.75, 11.90, 12.30, (10.02)

*2x2* Average: 6.17
6.30, 6.40, (4.97), 5.81, (7.77)

*3x3 OH* Average: 28.60
30.41, 28.43, 26.97, (30.96), (26.40)

*4x4* Average: 53.32
55.06, (1:00.47), (48.28), 52.40, 52.50 // Video coming soon!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2011)

2x2: 3.06, 3.56, 1.56, 3.69, 2.82 = 3.15
3x3: 9.88, 11.65, 9.51, 9.95, 12.29 = 10.49
4x4: 44.30, 50.64, 49.32, 43.51, 42.17 = 45.71
5x5: 1:43.68, 1:32.86, 1:31.98, 1:24.59, 1:23.12 = 1:29.81
6x6: 2:41.06, 3:03.86, 2:38.54, 2:57.36, 2:52.59 = 2:50.34
7x7: 4:44.58, 4:58.92, 4:27.82, 4:18.62, 4:40.04 = 4:37.48
2x2 BLD: 12.46+, DNF(9.34), 12.68+ = 12.46
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:26.30), 1:15.73, DNF(1:51.09) = 1:15.73
4x4 BLD: DNF(7:05.05), 
5x5 BLD:
Multi: 3/3 9:04.72
3x3 OH: 23.41, 20.56, 15.69, 16.58, 18.19 = 18.44
3x3 WF: 1:14.19, 1:16.77, 1:17.12, 1:12.59, 1:03.10 = 1:14.52
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay: 59.66
2-5 relay: 2:45.08
Clock: 11.43, 9.98, 9.13, 9.01, 9.41 = 9.50
Megaminx: 44.25, 46.91, 58.00, 49.49, 53.12 = 49.84
Pyraminx: 5.74, 5.91, 5.90, 4.53, 4.36 = 5.39
Square-1: 18.93, 17.65, 13.87, 11.94, 25.91 = 16.81

FMC:


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 25, 2011)

MegaMinx: 1:52.69, (1:54.65), (1:42.45), 1:53.86, 1:45.79=> 1.50.78

Square-1: 31.84, 22.78, (20.02), 31.45, (31.85)=> 28.69

Skewb: (9.75), (6.32), 8.87, 7.09, 8.73=> 8.23


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 25, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

_2x2_ - 7.72 6.12 6.59 12.24 7.78 = *7.36*
_3x3_ - 19.26 20.81 16.75 16.78 18.64 = *18.23* _Comment - PB avg. Finally beat my competition PB. All NL amazingly._
_4x4_ - 1.18.00 1.09.26 1.16.23 1.23.76 1.20.21 = *1.18.15*
_5x5_ - 2.18.78 2.03.36 2.32.55 2.15.41 2.11.84 = *2.15.34*
_6x6_ - 3.57.04 4.07.98 3.56.97 3.32.41 4.00.87 = *3.58.29* _Comment - I just cannot get anywhere near to what I was 2 weeks ago._
_7x7_ - 5.50.12 6.35.00 6.09.40 6.40.58 6.39.71 = *6.28.03* _Comment - a very poor finish_
_3x3 OH_ - 48.54 46.32 45.94 43.74 51.02 = *46.93*
_2-4 Relay_ - *1.50.06*
_Magic_ - 1.42 1.33 1.29 2.28 1.37 = *1.37* _Comment - NICE!_
_Master Magic_ - 2.85 2.79 2.74 2.71 2.58 = *2.75* _Comment - Comme ci comme ca_

_Comment - Not a very good week so far, other than 3x3. My old PB was 18.32, including two PLL skips. My comp ( and completely non lucky - that is all 5 solves were full step) PB was set back in November (18.34) when I was averaging about 21. _


----------



## irontwig (Apr 25, 2011)

FMC: 29 moves


Spoiler



B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F' D' U L' B D2 L B' R2 B L' B' R2 D2 B2 R' B' R B' D B D' B'

B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F' D' U L' [2x2x3]
B D2 B'.D2 [F2L-1]
B2 R' B' R B' D B D' B' [Leaving three corners]

At dot insert: B L B' R2 B L' B' R2 (Two moves cancel)

A lot of possible ways to do the Urf square to explore on this scramble.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 26, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.37 (3.89) 4.32 (5.08) 4.41 => 4.37

*3x3:* 13.06 (11.49) (17.31) 12.60 13.32 => 12.99

*4x4:* 56.20 59.00 (1:11.64) (54.77) 59.55 => 58.25

*5x5:* 2:27.85 (2:16.33) 2:35.49 (2:37.23) 2:30.59 => 2:31.31

*6x6:* 6:34.43 6:34.59 6:18.62 (6:35.77) (6:10.44) => 6:29.21

*2x2 BLD:* 14.71 DNF DNF => 14.71

*3x3 OH:* 29.84 (28.17) (32.24) 30.57 29.32 => 29.91

*3x3 MTS:* 1:20.56 (1:24.21) 1:10.45 1:16.02 (1:01.01) => 1:15.68

*2-4 Relay:* 1:23.65

*2-5 Relay:* 4:11.20

*Magic:* 1.29 (1.20) 1.36 (1.36) 1.20 => 1.28

*Master Magic:* (3.24) (2.67) 2.71 3.15 2.80 => 2.89

*Clock:* (18.75) 14.52 (13.32) 13.34 14.10 => 13.99

*Megaminx:* 1:53.34 2:02.24 (1:45.84) 2:02.36 (2:13.66) => 1:59.31

*Pyraminx:* 7.50 (11.02) 7.19 (4.09) 5.57 => 6.75

*Square-1:* (44.33) 37.71 (20.98) 33.28 41.26 => 37.42


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Apr 26, 2011)

Pyraminx 4.63, 4.65, 4.36, (4.29), (6.95) =4.55 
3х3 feet 1:46.56, (2:20.68), 1:45.50, (1:42.58), 1:43.78=1:45.28


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 26, 2011)

3x3: (9.92), (DNF), 10.89, 10.16, 9.99 = 10.34
2x2: (1.95), 2.75, 1.98, 2.34, (5.08) = 2.36
OH: (15.45), 22.06, 17.28, (24.36), 19.53 = 19.63
4x4: (52.38), (40.69), 42.25, 47.59, 48.73 = 46.19
7x7: 5:00.24, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS
Megaminx: 1:28.63, (2:10.14), (1:28.09), 1:47.66, 1:32.94 = 1:36.41
5x5: 1:28.55, (1:47.52), 1:33.42, (1:21.45), 1:24.02 = 1:28.66


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 26, 2011)

*2x2* - 9.75 10.13 (8.85) 11.09 (DNF) = 10.32
Comment: Average for me i guess
*3x3* - 36.28 (49.83) 42.24 (33.16) 43.54 = 40.69
Comment: second average of 5 using full roux
*4x4* - (2:38.81) 2:17.58 (*1:51.53*) 2:09.90 2:18.11 = 2:15.18 
Comment: only 1 parity, pll on solve 3 *PB*
*7x7* - 9:00.03 8:49.07 (*8:42.98*) 8:50.71 (DNF) - 8:50.70
Comment: called to do the dishwasher during the 9, had to remember where i was ... messed up the parity cost me a sub 9  *New PB* the DNF was a half explosion on last few edge pairing @7m~, might of been 8:30 otherwise
*2x2 BLD* - 2:01.37(DNF) (*1:53.13*) 2:06.12(DNF) = 2:00.21
Comment: 1. ufr and ubl corners misoriented 2. first bld sucess *New PB* 3. ubl misoriented, ubr ufl and fdl totally out
*3x3 OH* - 1:22.14 (1:19.88) 1:27.18 1:32.79 (1:33.43) = 1:27.08
Comment: terrible
*3x3 MTS* - 2:09.30 1:42.26+ (2:25.31) 2:12.73 (1:39.54) = 2:01.82
Comment: whaa ...? mental
*FMC* (my first ever attempt) : 58 Moves


Spoiler



Scramble : L B2 F2 L D' F2 D B' F' L2 D2 U' F' D2 L D2 R2 U
R' U' R U' M' F' L2 l x' z' U r' U' r2 M' U' M U' R U2 R2 U' M U R U2 y R F' U' R2 F U' F' U R2 U F R' y' M' U2 M U M U' M2 U x U2 M2 U2 M2
Method - Roux
this is also how i would speed solve it -* New PB*


*4-2 Relay* - 3:41.62 +2
Comment: Failed on the 4x4, should be sub 3 by now, did this relay a dozen times last week
*Pyraminx* - (29.27) 18.27 19.27 21.72 (*15.73*) = 20.85
Comment: first pyraminx solves in ages, did wrong algorithm on 29 *New PB*
*Skewb* - (26.7) 21.51 22.53 22.11 (*15.02*) = 21.574
Comment: scrambling took longer than the solves *New PB*


----------



## MrMoney (Apr 26, 2011)

Ramadan Sulejman

MBLD 10/10: 53:35

Time to stop fooling around.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 26, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> MBLD 10/10: 53:35


 Very nice Ramadan!


----------



## MrMoney (Apr 26, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Very nice Ramadan!


 
Thanks, long time since last MBLD. Should train with 13 cubes now. How is your MBLD going?


----------



## Jakube (Apr 26, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 6.77, 9.29, (6.06), (17.76), 8.02 = *8.03*
*3x3x3:* 21.83+, 23.56, (20.93), (23.91), 23.02 = *23.47*
*4x4x4:* 1:57.44, 1:27.71, 1:34.78, 1:38.72, 1:32.51 = *1:35.34*
*5x5x5:* (2:29.00), (3:2.65), 2:35.23, 2:45.00, 2:39.38 = *2:39.87*
*7x7x7:* (9:29.12, 8:38.86, 8:36.42, 8:45.58, (8:00.75) = *8:40.29*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF, 34.18, 45.38 = *34.18*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:47.04, DNF, 1:44.72 = *1:44.72*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_1st: Time: ~24:00, made a little mistake on memorizing the corners, so I had even corners, but odd edges. So the result was off by 2 edges and 2 corners. 
2nd: Time: ~18:30 incredible time, but DNF
3rd: Time: 22:30, off by two flipped edges._ 
*Multiple Blindfolded: 7/7 = 7 Points (36:08.11)*
_Yeah!!!, I managed it. Memo was 25:37.57_
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (46.09), 38.62, (35.55), 43.74, 39.25 = *40.54*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 4:31.79, 4:31.27, 4:42.99, (3:11.26), (DNF) = *4:35.35*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* (DNF), 2:46.10, (1:25.38), 2:10.79, 1:38.97 = *2:11.95*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:15.71*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:30.58*
*PyraMinx:* 14.81, 12.31, 15.21, (10.49), (16.78) = *13.92*
*Square-1:* 2:31.04, (3:07.58), 2:30.08, 2:38.61, (2:0.13) = *2:33.24*


----------



## Xishem (Apr 27, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *5x5 BLD:* DNF(21:26.11), *DNF(16:28.42)*, DNF(17:43.71)
> Tried only edges + corners (no centers) 1st: a lot went wrong, 2nd: 4 flipped edges + 2 flipped wing edges, 3rd: edges were correct!!!!!! + corners, I will want to get a few successes before I start adding centers
> *6x6 BLD: DNF(34:48.29)*
> Tried only edges + corners forgot to do parity on inner slice and 4 outer edges were wrong.


 
Are you aware that you are not supposed to attempt an event if you know that you are incapable of properly finishing it?

I believe that rule is referenced somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Are you aware that you are not supposed to attempt an event if you know that you are incapable of properly finishing it?
> 
> I believe that rule is referenced somewhere in this thread.


 
Mats and I both said it was okay with some caveats, in last week's competition thread, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 28, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> R' U' R U' M' F' L2 l x' z' U r' U' r2 M' U' M U' R U2 R2 U' M U R U2 y R F' U' R2 F U' F' U R2 U F R' y' M' U2 M U M U' M2 U x U2 M2 U2 M2
> Method - Roux
> this is also how i would speed solve it -* New PB*


 
I do believe that "M" moves count as 2 moves... at least according to WCA it does


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 28, 2011)

333OH: 14.07, 16.98, 15.41, 19.00, 17.19 = 16.53


----------



## Xishem (Apr 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mats and I both said it was okay with some caveats, in last week's competition thread, if I recall correctly.


 
Ah. I apologize. I wasn't around the forums during last week's competition. My fault.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Apr 28, 2011)

Pyraminx- 4.74, 4.86, (4.61), 5.08, (7.36)= 4.89


----------



## Xishem (Apr 28, 2011)

Xishem:

*2x2x2:* 5.21, 7.72, DNF(0.78), 6.02, 6.07 = *6.60*
Comment: A bit out of practice.
*3x3x3:* 19.69, 23.23, 17.35, 21.26, 20.23 = *20.40*
*4x4x4:*
*5x5x5:*
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF [53.06], 49.44, DNF [44.78] = *49.44*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [2:54.69], 2:36.40, DNF [2:24.64] = *2:36.40*
Comment: Really happy. The only successful solve is only 1.X seconds above my PB, and the third solve was only off by 3 moves (I missed the last setup).
*3x3x3 MultiBLD:*
*3x3x3 OH:*
*3x3x3 WF:*
*3x3x3 MTS:*
*3x3x3 FMC:*
*2-4 Relay:*
*2-5 Relay:*
*Square-1*:


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 28, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> *FMC* (my first ever attempt) : 48 Moves
> Scramble : L B2 F2 L D' F2 D B' F' L2 D2 U' F' D2 L D2 R2 U
> R' U' R U' M' F' L2 l x' z' U r' U' r2 M' U' M U' R U2 R2 U' M U R U2 y R F' U' R2 F U' F' U R2 U F R' y' M' U2 M U M U' M2 U x U2 M2 U2 M2
> Method - Roux
> this is also how i would speed solve it -* New PB*


 
That is 58 moves HTM.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 28, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> That is 58 moves HTM.


 
oops, miscounted
thanks for noticing


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 28, 2011)

Elbeasto94 said:


> I do believe that "M" moves count as 2 moves... at least according to WCA it does


 
ive recounted and changed the post, thanks for picking that up


----------



## Brest (Apr 28, 2011)

Brest:

*3x3x3:* (19.00) 21.70 23.89 (24.71) 23.26 = *22.95*

*4x4x4:* 116.71 (111.35) 128.92 137.06 (140.56) = *2:07.56*

*Clock:* (15.64) 17.49 (19.87) 17.94 16.88 = *17.44*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 26 moves


Spoiler



Scramble L B2 F2 L D' F2 D B' F' L2 D2 U' F' D2 L D2 R2 U
Solution R2 F' D' F2 B' U' L2 D B' D B R F R' B' R F2 D2 F L R' D' B' D2 B D

R2 F' D' F2 U' : 2x2x2
U B' U' : Undo pair CE redo
L2 D B' L : 2x2x3
L' D R @ F' D2 F L R' : F2L-1
D' B' D2 B D : Leave 3 corners
Insert @ R' B R F R' B' R F'

This solve flowed like a river. The step-by-step undo trick worked like a charm, pairing a CE which expanded the block. No pseudo blocks needed, which really saves time. It also solved the cross.  I like how two moves before F2L-1 a full layer appears on L.
Compitition PB. :tu


----------



## irontwig (Apr 28, 2011)

Brest said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 26 moves
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Nice, 26 is also my PB. A bit surprising result with


Spoiler



F2L-1 taking 18 moves


 ; )


----------



## Micael (Apr 28, 2011)

3x3x3 BLD: 1:54.32 1:49.18 DNF
3x3x3 multiBLD: 7/10 in 40:20


----------



## okayama (Apr 28, 2011)

*6x6x6*: 6:25.23, (7:16.37), 6:21.34, 6:03.55, (5:42.76) = 6:16.71

*7x7x7*: (11:10.31), 10:30.05, 10:29.09, (10:09.35), 10:45.68 = 10:34.94

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:00.68, 2:30.61, 2:41.91 = 2:30.61

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [13:20.87], 14:58.91, DNS = 14:58.91
1st: Off by 2 centers
2st: memo: 8:03.18

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 32:02.61, DNS, DNS = 32:02.61
1st: PB!!! (memo: 15:07.15)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/5 (40:43.03) memo: 27:44.09
1st success for 5 cubes!! http://twitpic.com/4r1z3u

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 28 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: L B2 F2 L D' F2 D B' F' L2 D2 U' F' D2 L D2 R2 U
Solution: B2 F' D' L' D2 F2 B' L B L' D L D L' R D' L u2 L' D L u2 L' R' B L B' F2

Pre-scramble: B L B' F2

2x2x2 block: B2
2x2x3 block: F' D' L' D2 F2
F2L minus 1 slot: B' L B L'
All but 3 c/e pairs: D L D L'
Pair 3-cycle: R (D' L u2 L' D L u2 L') R'
Correction: B L B' F2

Looks nice scramble, but I couldn't find any better solution.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2011)

2x2x2: 8.03 - 9.07 - (7.51) - (10.24) - 8.94 = 8.68
3x3x3: (22.75) - 24.51 - 28.71 - (29.35) - 27.53 = 26.92 (Recording myself really put me off)
4x4x4: 1:44.43 - 1:42.59 - (1:49.11) - (1:27.15) - 1:47.23 = 1:44.75 (Nice times!)
5x5x5: (3:28.96) - 3:37.87 - 3:31.87 - 3:32.98 - (3:44.89) = 3:34.24 (Looks like last week wasn't lucky!)
2BLD: 1:00.09 - 1:06.43 - 1:11.98 = 1:06.17
3BLD: DNF(3:45.63) - DNF - DNF = DNF (The last 2 I couldn't get the Memo to stick so I gave up, hence the lack of times)
3x3x3OH: 1:05.64 - (1:14.73) - 1:07.69 - (57.27) - 1:04.70 = 1:06.01
3x3x3MTS: (1:53.66) - 1:50.40 - 1:40.82 - 1:40.92 - (1:39.45) = 1:44.05
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:32.27
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:13.68
Magic: 1.49 - 1.42 - (1.39) - 1.54 - (1.57) = 1.48
Clock: 34.17 - 35.37 - (44.48) - 40.27 - (30.75) = 36.60
MegaMinx: 2:28.30 - (2:41.67) - 2:30.14 - (2:21.56) - 2:41.62 = 2:33.35 (Lol nice average!)
PyraMinx: 13.44 - (18.77) - 14.53 - (10.65) - 15.37 = 14.45
Square-1: (1:15.35) - 1:28.46 - (1:46.76) - 1:35.45 - 1:26.75 = 1:30.22
Skewb: (5.78) - 6.21 - 9.52 - (11.53) - 10.89 = 8.87 ( Sub-10!)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2011)

Micael said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 20.23 DNF (16.73) 17.57
> Since we have to scramble by ourselves, I guess it is legal to stare at the scramble for 5 minutes... Am I wrong?


 
Ugh - cute. No, it's not okay to do that. You're honor-bound to not pay attention while scrambling. As I'm sure you know. 

Yes, that's one reason why all these online competitions are purely for fun - anyone could cheat at any time if they want, and there's no way to know.

Oh, and I bet those were some of the most efficient BLD solves of all time, considering the scrambles were fully optimized. (18 moves, 17 moves, 17 moves)


----------



## Micael (Apr 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> No, it's not okay to do that.


 
Lol! I was expecting something more sarcastic. Well, I had fun to do this .

I intend to edit my post later. I will do them normally, I think it is still fair as I did not really saw the scrambled cubes.


----------



## jrb (Apr 28, 2011)

3x3x3:33.96, (31.40), 32.58, 33.20, (39.92) = 33.25


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2011)

You need to put which event it's for or the results might not be picked up...


----------



## jrb (Apr 28, 2011)

I know, I'm editing it now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2011)

Pretty accurate week for me: I missed one 5x5x5 BLD, the 6x6x6 BLD, one cube from my 11 for multi, and the megaminx BLD; I got all the rest correct (including 7x7x7).

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 5.75, 9.08, 9.50, 11.97, 6.22 = *8.27*
*3x3x3:* 21.71, 25.46, 24.65, 20.83, 22.84 = *23.07*
*4x4x4:* 1:30.68 [OP], 1:27.81 [P], 1:38.11 [OP], 1:33.28 [P], 1:33.40 [OP] = *1:32.45*
*5x5x5:* 2:33.24, 2:54.87, 2:51.39, 3:04.95, 2:30.06 = *2:46.50*
Comment: Last one done AvG; the rest were freeslice.
*6x6x6:* 6:07.23 [OP], 6:19.53 [OP], 5:34.52, 5:31.66 [OP], 5:25.58 [O] = *5:44.47*
Comment: All done freeslice.
*7x7x7:* 8:06.94, 8:29.98, 7:03.04, 7:37.46, 6:55.72 = *7:35.81*
Comment: Last one done AvG; the rest were freeslice.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 20.78, 27.00, 30.66 = *20.78*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:31.31, 1:32.13, 1:32.63 = *1:31.31*
Comment: LOL at the consistency.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:16.46 [4:23], 7:52.83 [3:14], 8:14.27 [4:03] = *7:52.83*
Comment: Again pretty consistent. BH wings are too slow – I stop and think way too often to come up with the algs. I really need to drill them – it would help immensely.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:52.11, 7:20], 13:23.31 [6:23], 18:12.90 [9:42] = *13:23.31*
Coment: First one off by 3 wings (memorized H instead of G – my first mistake with my new lettering) and 2 + centers (memorized them, but forgot to do them). Second one I memorized one of the central edges wrong (L instead of J), but I was able to figure out what it really was by process of elimination. Without that delay, it probably would have been sub-13. On the third one, obviously memorization went badly; then when I was solving X centers, I accidentally remembered the images for the last location for + centers and executed those. I didn't realize it until I hit the last location of + centers, when I realized I had already done those images. So I went back and undid the wrong X center algs and then did the correct ones, and then went back to the + centers and did those, and amazingly, it was right! It's always so sweet when that happens.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [43:56.07, 18:38]
Comment: Off by 3 outer X centers (don’t know why) and 3 inner wings (mismemorized them, by process of elimination figured out the mistake and corrected it, but then executed it backwards :fp).
*7x7x7 BLD:* *52:48.72* [28:50]
Comment: This was a really tough scramble, but reorienting helped a bit (20 -> 27 centers solved). The problem with reorienting is that I spent a full 2 minutes choosing orientation.  Anyway, memorization of outer wings was a disaster – I memorized them wrong several times and had to rememorize them; I hate how that clutters up your memory when it happens. I was really happy when it was solved, and it wasn’t a bad time, considering the wing memorization disaster.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/11 = 9 points, 52:00.94* [36:01]
Comment: Close, and the time was great! The last cube was really bad – off by 2 edges flipped (didn’t see one flipped edge) and 4 corners (mismemorized – went to H instead of G).
*3x3x3 OH:* 39.31, 47.21, 43.34, 35.69, 47.13 = *43.26*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:28.25, 2:10.86, 1:40.52, 1:46.03, 1:44.56 = *1:53.82*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:23.38, 1:31.05, 1:28.31, 1:20.96, 1:41.41 = *1:27.58*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*


Spoiler



R2 F’ D’ F2 U’ B’ L’ B L’ B L B2 R F D F’ D’ R’ B D’ B’ D’ L’ D R D’ L’ D R’ L D’ L D

2x2x2: R2 F’ D’ F2 U’
2x2x3: B’ L’ B L’ B L B2
switch to inverse:
3x cross: D’ L’ D L’ D’ . L2
4th pair: D B D B’
pseudo OLL: R D F D’ F’ R’
insert at .: D R D’ L D R’ D’ L’
D’ D cancel before insertion; L’ L2 become L after insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *2:01.60* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:40.43*
Comment: 5x5x5 done AvG. Very nice time!
*Magic:* 11.41, 9.65, 10.18, 9.34, 8.94 = *9.72*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.36, 3.63, 4.02, 4.11, 5.09 = *4.16*
*Clock:* 2:24.36 [0:30], 15.00, 15.08, 16.13, 18.06 = *16.42*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [37:24.04, 18:50], 2:19.78, 2:33.87, 3:05.23, 2:57.63 = *2:52.24*
Comment: BLD solve off by just 7 edges: 2 3-cycles and one edge flipped (to go with a piece in one of the 3-cycles). This attempt felt really nice – it’s so nice how non-painful megaminx BLD is now for me. As for the other solves, no I haven’t gotten that fast, these were just easy solves. The second one was skipped CO and EP in the last layer.
*Pyraminx:* 1:16.44, 14.71, 16.03, 14.80, 14.11 = *15.18*
Comment: I went really slow on the BLD solve just to be sure it was right, but it was so easy I still got a much better than average time on it.
*Square-1:* 11:49.74 [9:17], 40.40, 18.64, 30.68, 40.48 = *37.19*
Comment: For the BLD solve, I couldn’t remember my memorization matrix at all (case NU), so I worked out what all the letters were and then guessed at the order of the images, and got it right. I’m very lucky that I used a stopwatch for this solve – I usually use a stackmat, and that would have been a DNF here. I was really shocked when it was solved. I really need to go over my square-1 memorization list again – I’m really starting to lose it.
*Skewb:* 2:34.21 [1:16], 21.56, 16.59, 24.88, 20.28 = *22.24*
Comment: Temporarily giving up on KirMeep; it requires too much work for me.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 29, 2011)

2x2: 3.13, 5.62, 2.89, 3.40, 3.58 = 3.37 (Wow)
3x3: 16.07, 15.06, 18.35, 18.55, 17.22 = 17.21 (Why do I suck during this comp?)
4x4: 1:12.34, 1:23.92, 1:40.17, 1:38.02, 1:13.08 = 1:25.01 (I suck at 4x4)
5x5:2:55.58, 2:40.05, 3:25.37, 2:44.27, 3:06.92 = 2:55.92
Magic:
Master Magic:
OH:
Pyraminx:
Megaminx:
Square-1:44.60, 1:01.01, 35.94, 1:04.54, 46.88 = 50.83
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
Clock:


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 29, 2011)

*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 5:57.20 DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* 14:48.27 DNS DNS
comment: I can honestly say that this is the most difficult solve I have done in a while. Not only that, but I missed a relatively straightforward reorient too  I did not find a good reorientation within the first couple seconds so I stuck with the original. This turned out to be a mistake, as a z2 from solved would have been not too bad. Without the reorientation I had 3 solved t-centers and 2 solved x-centers. I needed 4 locations for each center orbit, which is extremely rare for me. In fact, I can't even remember the last time this happened. I felt like I was memorizing at a solid synergistic pace, perhaps a bit slower than usual. Memo was 8:32.xx minutes. The solve felt like it took a LOT of work, but I'm glad that even on a particularly difficult scramble (by my own lack of foresight on the reorient) that I can still get sub-15 mins.

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* DNF 1:08.83 1:24.30 DNF 1:17.52 = DNF
*4x4x4:* DNF DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF


----------



## Carrot (Apr 29, 2011)

Chinese classmate:
*3x3x3:* 37.31, (DNF(17.32)), 41.84, 39.33, (36.22) => *39.49*


Odder:
*3x3x3:* 14.75, (16.98), (11.25), 14.84, 14.42 => *14.67*
_... lol slow_
*Megaminx:* 1:06.55, (1:02.69), (1:07.55), 1:04.78, 1:07.21 => *1:06.18*
_haha! xD_
*3x3x3 OH:* 25.78, 21.63, 20.50, 15.91, 21.71 => *21.28*


----------



## Hershey (Apr 29, 2011)

*Is it just me, or am I relatively better at OH then normal 3x3?*

2x2: 
9.50, 11.28, (7.27), 7.92, (12.47)
avg5: 9.57

3x3:
19.17, (16.61), 19.63, 17.87, (20.08)
avg5: 18.89

3x3 OH:
(20.90), 24.41, (27.68), 25.58, 23.37
avg5: 24.45 

I love OH. <3 <3 <3


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 30, 2011)

2x2- 8.27, 10.56, 7.33, 7.61, 9.41 = *8.53 AO5*

3x3- 20.83, 21.93, 24.32, 24.87, 18.24 = *22.36 AO5*

3x3 OH - 42.71, 42.53, 40.58, 47.72, 48.10 = *44.32 AO5*

FMC - *58 Moves*



Spoiler



Cross -- B' L U L' U' D2 B2(9)
F2L #1 -- x2 U' R' U2 R U' F U' F'(11)
F2L #2 -- F' U' F(3)
F2L #3 -- L U' L' U f' L f(7)
F2L#4 -- U B U2 B' U f R' f'(9)
OLL -- U r U R' U' r' F R F'(9)
PLL -- U y R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F(19)


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

^ you should really read the WCA regs. That is 58 moves, not 67. Half turns count as one; rotations do not count at all.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 30, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.84, 5.05, 3.50, 4.39, 4.01 = *4.41*
*3x3:* (14.58), 13.16, (10.83), 12.65, 13.78 = *13.20*
*4x4:* 1:08.72, 1:08.86, (1:08.30), (1:13.94), 1:10.68 = *1:09.42*
*5x5:* 2:11.23, 2:14,64, (2:07.98), (2:23.86), 2:19.88 = *2:15.25*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF(1:14.08), 46.27, 1:11.11 = *46.27*
*3x3 OH:* 28.24, 30.58, (36.60), (26.47), 30.02 = *29.61*
*Feet:* 8:10.63, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*Master Magic:* 3.18, (3.86[didn't stop the timer]), 3.30, (3.16), 3.19 = *3.22*
*Pyraminx:* 7.81, 8.41, 8.44, (8.97), (7.52) = *8.22*


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 30, 2011)

3x3: 11.83, 12.01, (11.02), (14.07), 11.42 -> 11.75
4x4: 1:10.14, (1:01.70), 1:15.33, (1:22.35), 1:08.50 -> 1:11.32
3x3oh: 20.00, (17.87), (28.11), 24.19, 22.14 -> 22.11


----------



## nekosensei (Apr 30, 2011)

2x2: 12.54 11.76 8.75 17.84 13.40 = 12.57
3x3: 32.41 31.94 28.95 31.94 32.41 = 30.92
4x4: 2:52.18 3:05.09 3:00.93 2:28.03 2:19.87 = 2:47.05
2x2bld: 1:44.30
3x3bld: 5:06.05
2,3,4relay: 03:21.69


----------



## guusrs (Apr 30, 2011)

fmc: D U2 L2 U' R B' R B R U2 R2 D' F2 D B' D' F2 D R' B2 L' F D F' L' U2 B2 (*27*)

on inverse scramble: 
pre-scramble-moves: [L2 U2 D']
F2L&LL-edges: B2 U2 L F D' F' L B2 R B R2 U2 R' B' R' B R' U (18)
undo pre-moves: L2 U2 D' (21)
at * insert: D' F2 D B D' F2 D B', 2 Moves Cancel
scramble with too many possible starts which made me almost DNF


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 30, 2011)

> Is it just me, or am I relatively better at OH then normal 3x3?



Welcome to the club.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 30, 2011)

guusrs said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Use a spoiler to hide your solution or anyone could steal it.


----------



## guusrs (Apr 30, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Use a spoiler to hide your solution or anyone could steal it.


 
You also could steal it without a spoiler!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 30, 2011)

guusrs said:


> You also could steal it without a spoiler!


 
Yeah, I spell spoiler wrong alot


----------



## Brest (Apr 30, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Nice, 26 is also my PB. A bit surprising result with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Wow, I hadn't looked at it like that! Although with cancellations


Spoiler



F2L-1 is 16 moves. Still, the last slot and LL taking 10 moves is sweet.


 It's nice to get lucky! Although lucky doesn't help with consistency...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2011)

Almost forgot:

Rebecca Hughey
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [10:17.34], DNF [6:15.91], DNF [6:01.91] = *DNF*
Comment: First one had just 3 edges correct. Second one had one corner and 4 edges correct. Third one, though, had all edges correct, and one corner correct. At least the last one wasn't a bad try, and the time was quite good for her!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2011)

Final result

Congratulations Jacob, Simon & Mike

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.36 Yes, We Can!
 2.89 nccube
 3.15 SimonWestlund
 3.37 AustinReed
 3.59 Jaysammey777
 3.61 cuberkid10
 4.37 Evan Liu
 4.41 cubeflip
 4.61 cuber952
 4.65 uberCuber
 4.70 Jedi5412
 5.06 amostay2004
 5.34 Kian
 6.17 Tentacius
 6.50 janelle
 6.50 AvGalen
 6.51 dimwmuni
 6.60 Xishem
 7.36 James Ludlow
 7.68 Norbi
 8.03 Jakube
 8.13 masteranders1
 8.27 Mike Hughey
 8.43 MrIndianTeen
 8.68 MaeLSTRoM
 9.28 tozies24
 9.57 Hershey
 10.32 Georgeanderre
 10.68 Elbeasto94
 12.05 amanda
 12.57 nekosensei
*3x3x3 *(39)

 10.35 Yes, We Can!
 10.49 SimonWestlund
 11.57 nccube
 11.61 amostay2004
 11.75 deathbypapercutz
 11.79 Jaysammey777
 12.32 Tentacius
 12.68 cuber952
 12.99 Evan Liu
 13.20 cubeflip
 13.31 cuberkid10
 14.67 Odder
 14.73 uberCuber
 15.07 Zane_C
 15.57 dimwmuni
 15.69 Kian
 17.21 AustinReed
 18.23 James Ludlow
 18.33 AvGalen
 18.73 5BLD
 18.89 Hershey
 19.21 janelle
 19.31 masteranders1
 19.51 Norbi
 20.26 amanda
 20.39 Xishem
 22.36 MrIndianTeen
 22.38 Elbeasto94
 22.80 Jakube
 22.95 Brest
 23.07 Mike Hughey
 25.90 tozies24
 26.92 MaeLSTRoM
 32.10 nekosensei
 33.25 jrb
 34.25 tx789
 39.49 Chinese classmate
 40.69 Georgeanderre
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(27)

 45.71 SimonWestlund
 46.19 Yes, We Can!
 49.19 cuber952
 53.32 Tentacius
 58.25 Evan Liu
 58.27 Jaysammey777
 1:00.38 cuberkid10
 1:05.37 Kian
 1:09.42 cubeflip
 1:10.24 dimwmuni
 1:11.32 deathbypapercutz
 1:15.08 Zane_C
 1:15.29 uberCuber
 1:17.22 AvGalen
 1:18.15 James Ludlow
 1:25.01 AustinReed
 1:26.34 janelle
 1:26.82 masteranders1
 1:32.45 Mike Hughey
 1:35.34 Jakube
 1:44.75 MaeLSTRoM
 2:07.56 Brest
 2:15.20 Georgeanderre
 2:23.17 Elbeasto94
 2:24.04 tozies24
 2:47.05 nekosensei
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:28.66 Yes, We Can!
 1:29.81 SimonWestlund
 1:36.67 cuber952
 2:02.58 Kian
 2:04.82 Keroma12
 2:04.91 uberCuber
 2:06.09 AvGalen
 2:11.89 dimwmuni
 2:15.04 cubeflip
 2:15.34 James Ludlow
 2:31.31 Evan Liu
 2:35.86 Zane_C
 2:39.87 Jakube
 2:44.66 Jaysammey777
 2:46.50 Mike Hughey
 2:50.76 cuberkid10
 2:51.56 masteranders1
 2:55.59 AustinReed
 3:34.24 MaeLSTRoM
 3:41.35 Elbeasto94
 4:00.43 tozies24
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:50.34 SimonWestlund
 3:41.91 Keroma12
 3:58.26 nccube
 3:58.29 James Ludlow
 3:59.04 AvGalen
 4:25.03 dimwmuni
 4:37.21 uberCuber
 5:44.47 Mike Hughey
 6:16.71 okayama
 6:29.21 Evan Liu
 6:32.48 Jaysammey777
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:37.48 SimonWestlund
 6:28.04 James Ludlow
 6:28.50 AvGalen
 7:27.66 uberCuber
 7:35.81 Mike Hughey
 8:40.29 Jakube
 8:53.27 Georgeanderre
 9:17.37 Jaysammey777
 9:20.43 tozies24
10:34.94 okayama
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3 one handed*(30)

 16.53 a small kitten
 18.44 SimonWestlund
 19.62 Yes, We Can!
 21.19 amostay2004
 21.28 Odder
 22.11 deathbypapercutz
 23.19 nccube
 24.23 Kian
 24.45 Hershey
 26.53 Jaysammey777
 28.60 Tentacius
 29.61 cubeflip
 29.91 Evan Liu
 31.30 janelle
 33.59 dimwmuni
 34.65 cuberkid10
 35.03 Zane_C
 36.51 AvGalen
 40.54 Jakube
 42.35 uberCuber
 43.26 Mike Hughey
 44.32 MrIndianTeen
 46.93 James Ludlow
 50.08 Norbi
 1:00.67 5BLD
 1:06.01 MaeLSTRoM
 1:15.35 Elbeasto94
 1:17.00 Jedi5412
 1:26.82 masteranders1
 1:27.37 Georgeanderre
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 50.55 Henrik
 1:14.52 SimonWestlund
 1:53.82 Mike Hughey
 2:52.36 cuberkid10
 3:11.13 Jaysammey777
 4:35.35 Jakube
 DNF cubeflip
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 12.26 Jaysammey777
 12.46 SimonWestlund
 14.71 Evan Liu
 20.78 Mike Hughey
 31.52 MatsBergsten
 34.18 Jakube
 37.46 nccube
 38.97 uberCuber
 45.32 Zane_C
 46.27 cubeflip
 49.44 Xishem
 57.23 cuberkid10
 1:00.09 MaeLSTRoM
 1:02.11 AvGalen
 1:05.96 dimwmuni
 1:44.30 nekosensei
 2:01.37 Georgeanderre
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 51.46 amostay2004
 1:15.73 SimonWestlund
 1:27.16 MatsBergsten
 1:31.31 Mike Hughey
 1:44.72 Jakube
 1:49.18 Micael
 1:52.32 uberCuber
 2:19.18 Jaysammey777
 2:22.53 Norbi
 2:30.61 okayama
 2:36.40 Xishem
 2:55.24 Kian
 3:26.65 AvGalen
 3:57.11 dimwmuni
 DNF Rebecca Hughey
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF cuberkid10
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:57.20 cmhardw
 6:36.05 Zane_C
 6:36.72 amostay2004
 6:51.64 MatsBergsten
 7:52.83 Mike Hughey
14:58.91 okayama
 DNF Jakube
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF Jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

13:23.31 Mike Hughey
14:48.27 cmhardw
17:00.00 MatsBergsten
32:02.61 okayama
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jaysammey777
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

38:56.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jaysammey777
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

52:48.72 Mike Hughey
 1:8:1 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jaysammey777
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

10/10 (53:35)  MrMoney
10/11 (52:00)  Mike Hughey
7/7 (36:08)  Jakube
5/5 (40:43)  okayama
7/10 (40:20)  Micael
3/3 ( 9:04)  SimonWestlund
3/4 (23:18)  Jaysammey777
5/9 (56:56)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 50.20 Jaysammey777
 1:04.99 cuberkid10
 1:05.94 uberCuber
 1:08.86 AvGalen
 1:15.68 Evan Liu
 1:27.58 Mike Hughey
 1:44.05 MaeLSTRoM
 2:01.43 Georgeanderre
 2:11.95 Jakube
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 59.66 SimonWestlund
 1:19.84 Jaysammey777
 1:21.82 cuberkid10
 1:23.65 Evan Liu
 1:24.38 Kian
 1:45.76 uberCuber
 1:50.06 James Ludlow
 1:50.18 AvGalen
 1:54.00 dimwmuni
 2:01.60 Mike Hughey
 2:15.71 Jakube
 2:16.04 janelle
 2:32.27 MaeLSTRoM
 2:36.58 tozies24
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:45.08 SimonWestlund
 3:26.50 Kian
 3:39.92 cuberkid10
 3:51.37 dimwmuni
 4:00.89 Jaysammey777
 4:06.97 uberCuber
 4:11.20 Evan Liu
 4:17.71 AvGalen
 4:30.58 Jakube
 4:40.43 Mike Hughey
 6:13.68 MaeLSTRoM
 6:27.28 tozies24
*Magic*(10)

 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.35 Jaysammey777
 1.37 James Ludlow
 1.48 MaeLSTRoM
 1.53 janelle
 1.53 cuberkid10
 2.04 AvGalen
 2.49 Jedi5412
 2.52 dimwmuni
 9.72 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.75 James Ludlow
 2.89 Evan Liu
 3.22 cubeflip
 4.04 Jaysammey777
 4.16 Mike Hughey
 4.78 AvGalen
*Skewb*(6)

 8.23 Sa967St
 8.87 MaeLSTRoM
 12.83 Jaysammey777
 18.99 cuberkid10
 22.05 Georgeanderre
 22.24 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(9)

 9.51 SimonWestlund
 13.01 nccube
 13.17 Jaysammey777
 13.99 Evan Liu
 16.42 Mike Hughey
 17.44 Brest
 18.38 AvGalen
 21.32 Kian
 36.60 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.55 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.89 cubefan4848
 5.39 SimonWestlund
 5.40 cuber952
 6.34 Jaysammey777
 6.75 Evan Liu
 7.78 nccube
 8.22 cubeflip
 8.39 cuberkid10
 12.21 Kian
 12.68 Zane_C
 12.94 tx789
 13.30 AvGalen
 14.11 Jakube
 14.45 MaeLSTRoM
 15.18 Mike Hughey
 15.32 dimwmuni
 19.75 Georgeanderre
*Megaminx*(12)

 49.84 SimonWestlund
 1:06.18 Odder
 1:17.92 dimwmuni
 1:27.42 Jaysammey777
 1:36.41 Yes, We Can!
 1:50.78 Sa967St
 1:59.31 Evan Liu
 2:00.28 cuberkid10
 2:09.97 uberCuber
 2:33.35 MaeLSTRoM
 2:52.24 Mike Hughey
 3:05.81 AvGalen
*Square-1*(12)

 16.82 SimonWestlund
 28.69 Sa967St
 33.25 cuberkid10
 37.19 Mike Hughey
 37.42 Evan Liu
 42.03 Jaysammey777
 45.29 uberCuber
 50.83 AustinReed
 52.50 dimwmuni
 59.14 AvGalen
 1:30.22 MaeLSTRoM
 2:33.24 Jakube
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

26 Brest
27 guusrs
28 okayama
29 irontwig
32 Jaysammey777
33 Mike Hughey
35 uberCuber
58 MrIndianTeen
58 Georgeanderre
70 masteranders1

*Contest results*

371 Jaysammey777
359 SimonWestlund
294 Mike Hughey
245 Evan Liu
229 uberCuber
223 cuberkid10
204 AvGalen
193 Jakube
183 dimwmuni
183 Yes, We Can!
175 Kian
157 cubeflip
153 nccube
143 James Ludlow
135 Zane_C
130 cuber952
129 amostay2004
115 MatsBergsten
113 MaeLSTRoM
108 Tentacius
92 okayama
90 AustinReed
88 janelle
88 deathbypapercutz
76 Odder
73 masteranders1
66 Georgeanderre
59 Norbi
56 Xishem
55 Hershey
52 MrIndianTeen
49 tozies24
49 Brest
45 Micael
43 Elbeasto94
40 cmhardw
38 Keroma12
34 Jedi5412
34 a small kitten
33 5BLD
33 Sa967St
31 MrMoney
23 nekosensei
22 amanda
20 KryuzbanDmitry
19 cubefan4848
19 guusrs
17 irontwig
16 tx789
11 Henrik
8 jrb
6 Chinese classmate
6 Rebecca Hughey


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 1, 2011)

Yay I came in first,


MatsBergsten said:


> *Megaminx*(11)
> 
> 49.84 SimonWestlund
> 1:06.18 Odder
> ...



but i'm pretty upset at this


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> For the first time I have made all BLD events in the same comp !!!


 
Wow, congratulations! And your 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 were not really all that slow. And you beat me on 4x4x4 BLD - very nice! Pretty good week for you, I'd say.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2011)

Top 15 

Got Beaten at Skewb


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, congratulations! And you beat me on 4x4x4 BLD - very nice! Pretty good week for you, I'd say.



It really was! Beating you in 3 out of 7 bld events is a feat for anyone . 

@Jacob: anyone who get's upset at being beat by Simon in Megaminx is going to be upset often 
(Yes, I understand that you only came fourth by a very good time. It's like when Mike or I come
in 6:th place or so in 4BLD or 5BLD with a world class time . Competition here in the weeklies 
is fierce sometimes).


----------



## Carrot (May 1, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> but i'm pretty upset at this


 
... I'm upset that my avg wasn't even sub 1:05


----------



## Shortey (May 1, 2011)

Odder said:


> ... I'm upset that my avg wasn't even sub 1:05


 
yeah, you really suck balls


----------



## Carrot (May 1, 2011)

Shortey said:


> yeah, you really suck balls


 
mmmmmh... Ice Cream =D


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 1, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Megaminx*(11)
> 
> 49.84 SimonWestlund
> 1:06.18 Odder
> ...


 
no intention to moan to or pester you here but i didn't do megaminx


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 1, 2011)

Top 5


----------



## uberCuber (May 1, 2011)

ummm..none of my results are in there...

I am on the first page, for when you edit me in.


----------



## AvGalen (May 2, 2011)

Too late again.....but posting anyway because of my 3x3x3 results (as if I needed a reason to post late)

*2x2x2: *6.52 (8.75) (6.34) 6.50 6.47 = *6.50*
*3x3x3: *17.96 19.11 (14.52) 17.91 (19.86) = *18.33*
*4x4x4: *1:16.55 (1:11.65) (1:32.84) 1:14.15 1:20.97 = *1:17.22*
*5x5x5: *2:08.46 2:06.03 (2:11.00) 2:03.77 (1:55.97) = *2:06.09*
*6x6x6: *3:58.16 (3:48.09) 4:08.93 (4:26.59) 3:50.02 = *3:59.04*
*7x7x7: *6:27.88 6:21.11 (5:36.47) 6:36.52 (6:52.72) = *6:28.50*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF 1:17.59 (1:02.11) = *1:02.11*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *5:09.50 (3:26.65) 3:56.27 = *3:26.65*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *35.78 38.90 (41.27) (31.18) 34.84 = *36.51*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:07.00 1:07.00 1:12.59 (55.75) (1:41.06) = *1:08.86* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:50.18 = *1:50.18*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:17.71 = *4:17.71*
*Magic: * 1.50 (1.40) 1.40 3.22 (32.52)= *2.04*
*Master Magic: *5.13 4.56 4.66 (4.36) (9.75) = *4.78*
*Clock: *(16.71) (19.27) 18.94 18.72 17.47 = *18.38*
*MegaMinx: *(2:54.78) 3:04.68 (3:38.68) 3:11.33 3:01.41 = *3:05.81*
*Pyraminx: *15.28 11.59 (18.25) 13.02 (11.40) = *13.30*
*Square-1: *(47.69) 1:04.27 52.72 (1:16.50) 1:00.43 = *59.14*

also, the 7x7x7 single is no mistake and neither are the two 1:07.00 MTS in a row


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> ummm..none of my results are in there...
> 
> I am on the first page, for when you edit me in.


 
Sorry about that, it's fixed now. Still I don't understand why 

Some other errors fixed too.


----------



## uberCuber (May 2, 2011)

thanks 

god 6th in 5x5..that's embarrasing..

but yay at 5th overall again


----------



## Zane_C (May 6, 2011)

Hi Mats, good to see a BLD success even in the 6 and 7BLD. If it's not too much trouble, it'll be great if you can edit in these late results:
If not, these results are terrible anyway. 

*3x3:* 14.46, 16.04, (19.07), (12.31), 14.72 = *15.07*
*4x4:* 1:06.68, 1:27.48, (1:56.40), 1:11.09, (1:05.98) = *1:15.08*
*5x5:* 2:38.60, 2:45.89, (2:21.19), 2:23.10, (2:54.37) = *2:35.86*
*3x3 OH:* 33.72, 30.04, 1:09.29, 40.13, 31.25 = *35.03*
*Pyraminx:* 12.79, (13.29), 12.44, (11.64), 12.81 = *12.68*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 45.32, DNF = *45.32*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 6:36.05 = *6:36.05*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Hi Mats, good to see a BLD success even in the 6 and 7BLD. If it's not too much trouble, it'll be great if you can edit in these late results:
> If not, these results are terrible anyway.



No problem, but why do an old contest with nr 18 finishing today?
Or were these old results just not posted?

Anyway it's done now .


----------



## Zane_C (May 7, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> No problem, but why do an old contest with nr 18 finishing today?
> Or were these old results just not posted?
> 
> Anyway it's done now .


 
Thanks. 
I'm entering in late because I was away for a week and weekly comps are a fun way to practice. :tu


----------

